# Fat or Gravid?



## James..94 (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm thinking very fat but my dad disagrees so what's your opinion?
Also she has been glass dancing lately.

























Cheers James


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 19, 2010)

Id say gravid, can you make out any bite marks on her neck or have you witnessed and mating?


----------



## Chicken (Sep 19, 2010)

gravid!!!!!!!! For sure, mine has been glass dancing the last week and not eating at all and right now as i type she's laying. Get her in a lay box today. She may not look it and mine looked pretty skinny but she is still laying. So far i can count 8 eggs.


----------



## JAS101 (Sep 19, 2010)

hard to tell but going by the chin fat , i say just fat . but u could allways feel the belly to see if u can feel any eggs.


----------



## James..94 (Sep 19, 2010)

Haven't witnessed any matings but there has been quite a bit of head bobbing.
But then again I haven't been home much to witness anything.


----------



## Chicken (Sep 19, 2010)

glass dancing... she is gravid for sure trust me mate mine has ripped out 2 nails already the last week glass dancing. I was wondering what was going on then i put her in her lay box and she starting digging like hell and now is laying.


----------



## Chicken (Sep 19, 2010)

How much has she been eating lately? Sometimes they go off food a bit before laying.


----------



## JAS101 (Sep 19, 2010)

James..94 said:


> Haven't witnessed any matings but there has been quite a bit of head bobbing.
> But then again I haven't been home much to witness anything.


 it could be either way , just to be safe id put a laybox/tray in there , it can hurt to do so . if she starts to try and dig everywhere[scratching] then she is def gravid and will lay in a few days.


----------



## James..94 (Sep 19, 2010)

ZOOJAS said:


> it could be either way , just to be safe id put a laybox/tray in there , it can hurt to do so . if she starts to try and dig everywhere[scratching] then she is def gravid and will lay in a few days.


 I'll get the lay box ready


----------



## Chicken (Sep 19, 2010)

take the male out first


----------



## James..94 (Sep 19, 2010)

Reptilerookie321 said:


> How much has she been eating lately? Sometimes they go off food a bit before laying.


 Has been eating less


----------



## James..94 (Sep 19, 2010)

Reptilerookie321 said:


> take the male out first


Separating the females once I get the enclosure full of Sand


----------



## JAS101 (Sep 19, 2010)

my little girl is starting to get fat again [ looks like she may have a 3rd clutch in a row]


----------



## James..94 (Sep 19, 2010)

ZOOJAS said:


> my little girl is starting to get fat again [ looks like she may have a 3rd clutch in a row]


 Lucky you lots of mouths to feed


----------



## Chicken (Sep 19, 2010)

the clutch my girl is laying right now is her 4th. I just checked her and she's starting to burry them up. She should be done soon. So exiting lol.


----------



## JAS101 (Sep 19, 2010)

James..94 said:


> Lucky you lots of mouths to feed


 yeah and i will have to buy another incubator [ the incubator i have borrowed is full of her first 2 clutchs * 56 eggs ]


----------



## James..94 (Sep 19, 2010)

I need to get an incubator first


----------



## James..94 (Sep 19, 2010)

I can feel round things in her belly
would they be the eggs?


----------



## Tegstep (Sep 19, 2010)

U can be pregnant and fat at the same time


----------



## 1issie (Sep 19, 2010)

looks gravid to me,btw are there any males in there and she is gorgous


----------



## James..94 (Sep 19, 2010)

1issie said:


> looks gravid to me,btw are there any males in there and she is gorgous


 
Yea my white boy is in there as well as another female.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Sep 19, 2010)

James..94 said:


> I can feel round things in her belly
> would they be the eggs?


 
yes.when you can see and feel them and with her glass dancing,you know she is close to laying.make sure the sand is a little moist
cheers
simon


----------



## James..94 (Sep 19, 2010)

slimebo said:


> yes.when you can see and feel them and with her glass dancing,you know she is close to laying.make sure the sand is a little moist
> cheers
> simon


 Cheers Simon 
I'm setting up another tank for the 2 females in there


----------



## JAS101 (Sep 19, 2010)

James..94 said:


> I can feel round things in her belly
> would they be the eggs?


 your gonna need an incubator ...


----------



## James..94 (Sep 19, 2010)

ZOOJAS said:


> your gonna need an incubator ...


 
Yea I was hoping I could go another year without replacing it.
What temps can beardie eggs get to without dying?


----------



## JAS101 (Sep 19, 2010)

there range is 29- 31c


----------



## James..94 (Sep 19, 2010)

I've got a spare enclosure that get's to about 15 at night I was hoping that would be ok.
Looks like I'm building another incubator.


----------



## persona (Sep 19, 2010)

Can somebody please explain this slang, 'glass dancing'?


----------



## James..94 (Sep 19, 2010)

persona said:


> Can somebody please explain this slang, 'glass dancing'?


 Where they consistently run along the glass digging at the substrate.


----------



## persona (Sep 19, 2010)

Thankyou James. Never associated that with being gravid before, though they do this anyway occasionally when not gravid. I use laying boxes (always present) and find they love to dig as a matter of course given the opportunity.
Mine have never dug in or layed in the substrate, being used to the box.
Herping slang is becoming another language, a weird and unexpressive one! 
Any other new slang I should know about?
P.S congrats to the poster!


----------



## PimmsPythons (Sep 19, 2010)

James..94 said:


> I've got a spare enclosure that get's to about 15 at night I was hoping that would be ok.
> Looks like I'm building another incubator.


 
you will need an incubator . sometimes if the sand is too dry they will hold on to the eggs as long as possible because the laying conditions aren't quite right .if the sand is a little moist she will lay when she is ready.you can just place a tub of moist sand in the enclosure with them and she will find it and lay the eggs in there.you shouldn't need to remove the other beardies.
cheers
simon


----------



## James..94 (Sep 19, 2010)

slimebo said:


> you will need an incubator . sometimes if the sand is too dry they will hold on to the eggs as long as possible because the laying conditions aren't quite right .if the sand is a little moist she will lay when she is ready.you can just place a tub of moist sand in the enclosure with them and she will find it and lay the eggs in there.you shouldn't need to remove the other beardies.
> cheers
> simon


Will do
I've separated her into a separate tank that is full of moist sand, but all she is doing is licking it


----------



## branca (Sep 19, 2010)

yeh for ure she is gravid on friday my bright red female had her first ever clutch of 15 eggs not bad for her first.
and incubating and they all look fertile at the moment and i got to see her have her eggs it was very excited.
i put in a laying tray with damp sand but she decided not to use it. 
and i separated her mate just in case the eggs didnt get touched by my males.


----------



## JAS101 (Sep 19, 2010)

i never seperated my female from the male , but iam home all the time so i was right there when she was laying .


----------



## James..94 (Sep 19, 2010)

I have set up a second tank with heat and lot's of damp sand so hopefully she will lay soon


----------



## Chicken (Sep 21, 2010)

Mine laid on Sunday afternoon, i just put her in a 50 litre tub filled with moist play sand and she dug a nice big burrow and laid. Pick up an incubator from ebay nice and cheap and you know it works. Or the good old esky, water and water heater works. Good luck! Oh and no she didn't get too cold in the lay box it was inside and she is fine at room temp for a few hours. But once she's done laying let her finish her burying them.


----------



## James..94 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mine still haven't laid yet Can you see eggs on an x-ray?


----------



## JAS101 (Sep 21, 2010)

James..94 said:


> Mine still haven't laid yet Can you see eggs on an x-ray?


 yeah pretty sure u can


----------



## James..94 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ok because I'm wondering if getting her x-rayed to just check if she has eggs? less stress if she doesn't lay.


----------



## James..94 (Sep 21, 2010)

Scrap that Idea she is digging now


----------



## Chicken (Sep 21, 2010)

Hows she going? Mate no need for xray she is definitely gravid  Yeah just leave her in there she'll dig a nice big burrow and soon enough lay. Let her finish her burying and then put her in a bath while you dig up the eggs.


----------



## James..94 (Sep 21, 2010)

Just checked through the sand no eggs she just wanted to dig
This waiting is killing me......


----------



## PimmsPythons (Sep 22, 2010)

relax mate,she still may be a couple days away if she has only started digging around,they will come.mine normally lay lunchtime -mid afternoon.make sure you keep her on a natural light cycle otherwise you will exhaust her before she even lays.
cheers
simon


----------



## James..94 (Sep 22, 2010)

Ok will do thanks mate


----------



## ezekiel86 (Sep 22, 2010)

all the best with it mate


----------



## James..94 (Sep 22, 2010)

ezekiel86 said:


> all the best with it mate


 Cheers mate


----------



## VickiR (Sep 23, 2010)

Sorry to steal your thead, but since u have the same question i had, People might be able to answer my questin also.


----------



## bowdnboy (Sep 23, 2010)

If you run your fingers down her flanks on the inside of her belly, u should feel hte eggs. 

Also, I wouldnt stress her by changing her enclosure, if you want to seperate male and female, take the male out and put the lay box in with the female


----------



## James..94 (Sep 23, 2010)

bowdnboy said:


> If you run your fingers down her flanks on the inside of her belly, u should feel the eggs.


 I'm stumped I could feel them yesterday but not today and there is nothing in the lay box.
Any suggestions to what happened?


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Sep 23, 2010)

Mine look really fat until a couple of days before they lay and then you can see a couple of lumps in their bellies (2 already laid this eason). Don't sweat it James you will know when she has laid - they get REALLY skinny after....

Goodluck!


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Sep 23, 2010)

Sometimes any waste they havenn't gotten rid of can be felt as lumps if your not used to what your looking for as well. Just relax and let her have some quiet, if she is gravid she will lay soon enough. First time around it can take them a few times to get it right with the digging...mine dug for days before they were happy enough to lay, just make sure you keep the sand wet and comapcted for her.

Mine don't use a laybox btw - I just remove the males from the tanks and give the girls plenty of sand.


----------



## James..94 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks, I could feel the lumps and couldn't this arvo so wasn't sure what could of happened.


----------



## James..94 (Sep 23, 2010)

Morgan_dragon said:


> Sometimes any waste they havenn't gotten rid of can be felt as lumps if your not used to what your looking for as well. Just relax and let her have some quiet, if she is gravid she will lay soon enough. First time around it can take them a few times to get it right with the digging...mine dug for days before they were happy enough to lay, just make sure you keep the sand wet and comapcted for her.
> 
> Mine don't use a laybox btw - I just remove the males from the tanks and give the girls plenty of sand.



The lay box is the only place with sand. Just concerned I don't want to lose her from being egg bound or what not.


----------



## Chicken (Sep 23, 2010)

ok James its alright mate, i would say maybe 40% time you cant even feel the eggs! You will notice her remarkably skinny, just let her do her thing and put a towel over her cage to give her some privacy, poke your head in every few hours or so just to check her progress. Is she digging at the moment? She get the little eggs soon no doubt!


----------



## James..94 (Sep 23, 2010)

Reptilerookie321 said:


> ok James its alright mate, i would say maybe 40% time you cant even feel the eggs! You will notice her remarkably skinny, just let her do her thing and put a towel over her cage to give her some privacy, poke your head in every few hours or so just to check her progress. Is she digging at the moment? She get the little eggs soon no doubt!


 
She is digging when I put her in the tank of sand but then reaches the bottom and keeps scratching around so putting more sand in it. Put a lay box in there which has about 10-15cm of sand in the tub and has a stick leading up to it. Haven't seen her get to it yet tho.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Sep 23, 2010)

she will be fine .they will scratch around a week before laying,digging test holes.patience.
cheers
simon


----------



## James..94 (Sep 23, 2010)

slimebo said:


> she will be fine .they will scratch around a week before laying,digging test holes.patience.
> cheers
> simon


 Yea I really need her to lay as I'm going on holidays in a few days.


----------



## JAS101 (Sep 23, 2010)

well if she has only just started to dig then id say she is a few days off from laying [ 4 or 5 days]


----------



## James..94 (Sep 23, 2010)

ZOOJAS said:


> well if she has only just started to dig then id say she is a few days off from laying [ 4 or 5 days]


 Dam! looks I'll have to trust the parents to check and put in the incubator.


----------



## Chicken (Sep 23, 2010)

not necessarily mine certainty didn't take that long to dig her hole. She started 1pm digging and continued overnight and started laying 10am next morning. Hang in there, if she gets to the bottom and is still digging just leave her she'll realise soon and just lay, 15 - 20cm deep is fine.


----------



## James..94 (Sep 25, 2010)

Well the wait is over Came home to find her laying
28 healthy eggs


----------



## Kristy_07 (Sep 25, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Chicken (Sep 25, 2010)

congratulations! New they'd pop out soon!! Expect more clutches sometimes up to 6 clutches can be laid from one mating


----------



## Wally (Sep 25, 2010)

Awesome James. Good luck.


----------



## James..94 (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone
6 clutches don't have enough room for that...


----------



## Sel (Sep 25, 2010)

28 eggs is great, good job! Congratz

Im waiting for mine to lay too, wish she'd hurry up!


----------



## James..94 (Sep 25, 2010)

Sel said:


> 28 eggs is great, good job! Congratz
> 
> Im waiting for mine to lay too, wish she'd hurry up!


 The wait is a killer isn't it


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Sep 25, 2010)

Congrats dude!! Post some pics of Hatchies when they are out! Any idea on price?


----------



## James..94 (Sep 25, 2010)

snakemadness said:


> Congrats dude!! Post some pics of Hatchies when they are out! Any idea on price?


 I will put pics of hatchies up. PM sent.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Sep 25, 2010)

good one . nice big clutch as well


----------



## James..94 (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks Simon


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 25, 2010)

Congratulations, this thread was better than a good soapie lol


----------

